# Gigi D'Alessio e Vanessa Incontrada in "20 Anni Che Siamo Italiani"



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2019)

*Gigi D'Alessio e Vanessa Incontrada in "20 Anni Che Siamo Italiani"*

Per festeggiare i vent'anni di successo in Italia, *Gigi D'Alessio* e *Vanessa Incontrada* condurranno uno show evento su *Rai 1*, per tre puntate, dal titolo "*20 Anni Che Siamo Italiani*". Tanta musica e tanti ospiti, tra cui *Gianna Nannini, Claudio Amendola, Fiorella Mannoia, Mika, Amadeus, Marco Giallini, Raphael Gualazzi, Umberto Tozzi e Raf*.

Lo spettacolo andrà in onda in prima serata, su Rai 1, da *venerdì 29 novembre* e sarà visibile anche all'estero su Rai Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2019)

È in onda!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

In onda adesso la seconda puntata.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

*Gaffe di Gigi D'Alessio mette rispondeva ad una domanda sui proverbi fatta da Flavio Insinna: "Chi fa per tre fa per se"*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gaffe di Gigi D'Alessio mette rispondeva ad una domanda sui proverbi fatta da Flavio Insinna: "Chi fa per tre fa per se"*


----------

